
Rumor: iPhone OS 3.0 to include video editing tools - kivivi
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/04/05/rumor-iphone-os-3-0-to-include-video-editing-tools/
======
zcrar70
Oh, let's not have rumors on HN.

From the guidelines: > anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

~~~
MaysonL
_Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site._

Also from the guidelines :<}

